# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone v1.0.1.684 Released, One-click FREE Simlock CS Repair for XGold213 Added!!

## mohamed73

Hi to all,  *Cyclone v1.0.1.684*
- Added *FIRST IN THE WORLD, FREE* One-Click Contact Service repair for XGold213 Based Phones. *No need to buy RPL!* Just click, and in 1 second your CS will go (if CS cause is bad simlock, and reason of this is NCK reset by free softs).
- Memory fragmentation issues fixed during Lumia Flashing
- Cursor problems fixed
- XP Usb support partially fixed
- Minor changes and bugfixes 
Just run Cyclone, and autoupdate will fetch new version automatically.  *Join us on facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards, *Cyclone Box* Team

----------


## ameerl

*شكرا للمتابعة الرائعة*

----------

